# Pigeon In Animal Shelter in St. Louis, MO



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bird is banded but I can't trace it. I have requested a picture. Don't know if I'll get one. Not sure of breed. 
Humane Society of Missouri
1202 Maclind Ave
Saint Louis, MO
314-951-1562

Sorry, I think the abbreviation in title should be MO, not MS.........maybe if a Moderator sees this they can change it???


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, you can change the title if you edit and then go "advanced". You should be able to revise the title from there. Don't for get to "save changes".

See if that works for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Hi, you can change the title if you edit and then go "advanced". You should be able to revise the title from there. Don't for get to "save changes".
> 
> See if that works for you.


Done! Thank ya very much!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just noticed that the title didn't change after all.  The title in the "post" changed, but not the title in the "thread".


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, only Mods can change thread titles.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, somebody must have worked "the magic" cause it's there now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, somebody must have worked "the magic" cause it's there now


I see Lin is on line. Maybe she's the one?? Anyway....thanks to whoever did it!
Now, can we get someone to go get this bird????


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Renee,

Not me.....I went to do it, but then saw that it was already done.

Maybe it was Terry.....she stops in and out of here "commando" style and gets things done - one, two, three!

Good luck with the bird.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nope .. not me either. It was already changed when I saw the thread/post.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, it is still showing MS in the address line in the body of the thread and you can change that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, it is still showing MS in the address line in the body of the thread and you can change that.


I just changed it ..

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank You!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumping up........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hey, Renee...

Why don't you try going to this thread and contacting this member and see if she could get this poor fellow out of the pokey.

Pidgey


----------

